# Been a while!



## FishyFishy89 (Feb 11, 2013)

Life took hold of me. But my angel tank is doing well! And I've just started planting my betta tank. I hope you guys are doing well 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 TapaTalk


----------

